# Lemi-shine



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I have well water for the first time ever. It leaves mineral deposits on my glasses in the dishwasher. I bought this product called lemi-shine that you use in addition to dishwasher detergent. It works great. My glasses are shiny.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

My sister uses it and really likes it. I use jet dry and have no problem. My DD is bad to not use anything and her glasses are etched badly. I would just throw them away and buy new ones if mine looked like hers do sometime.


----------

